# [EVDL] Brake wear and EVs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just replaced the brakes on CivicWithACord. Total mileage (brakes last done in 1999) was 55K miles. Now, by today's standards, that's not too spectacular, but in fairness, it's been mostly city driving, which will definitely take a toll on clutches and brakes. 
33K was as a gas-burner (ie pre-conversion)
22K of it was as all-electric, of course carting around 1200 lbs. of batteries.

Now I can't wait to see how long the newer pads as all-EV miles will last with city driving! 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I got 9000 miles on the front pads of my '69 VW bug's disc brakes. That's horrible mileage!

corbin



> Bob Bath wrote:
> 
> > I just replaced the brakes on CivicWithACord. Total mileage (brakes last done in 1999) was 55K miles. Now, by today's standards, that's not too spectacular, but in fairness, it's been mostly city driving, which will definitely take a toll on clutches and brakes.
> > 33K was as a gas-burner (ie pre-conversion)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Corbin,

That's because:

a) you have a DC motor,
b) you drive down hwy 17 during rush hour,
c) you have increased the weight of the car,
d) and you live in/near Santa Cruz (where I wish I lived).

Oh, you can discount point d) 

Cheers,
Peter

On 1/4/12 2:55 PM, corbin dunn wrote:
> I got 9000 miles on the front pads of my '69 VW bug's disc brakes. That's horrible mileage!
>
> corbin
>
>


> Bob Bath wrote:
> >
> >> I just replaced the brakes on CivicWithACord. Total mileage (brakes last done in 1999) was 55K miles. Now, by today's standards, that's not too spectacular, but in fairness, it's been mostly city driving, which will definitely take a toll on clutches and brakes.
> >> 33K was as a gas-burner (ie pre-conversion)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

corbin dunn wrote
> 
> I got 9000 miles on the front pads of my '69 VW bug's disc brakes. That's
> horrible mileage!
> 
> corbin

Corbin,

Do yours have a spring return, or are they 'self adjusting' aka always
dragging?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Shaft-tolerance-for-taperlock-hub-tp4240367p4264402.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

corbin dunn wrote
>> I got 9000 miles on the front pads of my '69 VW bug's disc brakes. That's
>> horrible mileage!

Some factors may be:

- heavier car (so brakes are used more)
- batteries up front (more weight on front brakes)
- no engine braking (controller without regen)
- misadjusted brakes (dragging)
- live in a hilly region (where brakes get used a lot more)
- driving style (some people race to stoplight, then stop fast)
- cheap junky brake pads
- rough, worn rotors
-- 
Humanity is acquiring all the right technology for all the wrong reasons.
-- R. Buckminster Fuller
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The reason that several EVs claim (or show) a much
higher mileage on the vehicle before replacing the
brake pads (or even retiring the vehicle with the
OEM pads still in working order) is not because they
get more miles on the *applied* brakes, but due to the
fact that they need to apply the brakes a lot less
due to effective regen braking, so the braking miles
have more non-braking miles between them.
Still, there is a lot of variation due to terrain and
driving style differences.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of corbin dunn
Sent: Wednesday, January 04, 2012 2:56 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Brake wear and EVs

I got 9000 miles on the front pads of my '69 VW bug's disc brakes.
That's horrible mileage!

corbin



> Bob Bath wrote:
> 
> > I just replaced the brakes on CivicWithACord. Total mileage (brakes
> last done in 1999) was 55K miles. Now, by today's standards, that's not
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The reason that several EVs claim (or show) a much
> > higher mileage on the vehicle before replacing the
> > brake pads (or even retiring the vehicle with the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I believe they are self-adjusting breaks -- but as Peter noted, the main reason I get horrible mileage is that I coast ~6 miles down a rather steep hill every day. 

corbin



> Voltswagon wrote:
> 
> >
> > corbin dunn wrote
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So what about taking a 600 amp IGBT with a PWM controlling it connected to a
pot on the brake pedal and putting the IGBT across the motor terminals. The
further you press on the pedal, right at the top prior o the pad engagement,
the more PWM you get, to a point. Matter of fact you could give a little bit
of PWM s soon as your foot is off the accelerator.

Does this work or do we have to introduce some DC voltage into the motor
circuit for it to work? 


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of corbin dunn
Sent: Thursday, January 05, 2012 10:55 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Brake wear and EVs

I believe they are self-adjusting breaks -- but as Peter noted, the main
reason I get horrible mileage is that I coast ~6 miles down a rather steep
hill every day. 

corbin



> Voltswagon wrote:
> 
> >
> > corbin dunn wrote
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On the race track, my gasser would chew through over half the front brake pads, and the brake disks were heavily scored. When I put on improved brake air ducts and cooled the brakes between sessions, the pads wore only 1/4 of the way and the disks were smooth. My theory is hot brakes lead to scored disks, which rapidly wears the pads. I wrote this up on my web page, http://explodingdinosaurs.com/brakeducts420bucks/.


If you are having to ride the brakes for 6 miles of downhill (that's a scary thought, by the way) you might be overheating your brakes, and it could be air ducts would lead to significantly longer brake life (and improve safety).

A good racing brake fluid is much more resistant to heat, too.



________________________________
From: corbin dunn <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> 
Sent: Thursday, January 5, 2012 8:54 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Brake wear and EVs

I believe they are self-adjusting breaks -- but as Peter noted, the main reason I get horrible mileage is that I coast ~6 miles down a rather steep hill every day. 

corbin



> Voltswagon wrote:
> 
> >
> > corbin dunn wrote
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Grasser wrote:
> > So what about taking a 600 amp IGBT with a PWM controlling it connected to a
> > pot on the brake pedal and putting the IGBT across the motor terminals.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > On 1/5/2012 9:54 AM, corbin dunn wrote:
> >> I believe they are self-adjusting breaks -- but as Peter noted, the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> corbin dunn wrote:
> > I've got a Warp9 series wound DC and Warp Drive ....so, no regen
> > without signifcant hacks. I also don't have any room off the tail to
> > hang any type of generator. But it would be cool to do something to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Corbin, using a AC-50, I have a differant condition of my brakes. Rust on the
discs from not being used. I now have 14k miles on the car and doubt that
the pads have any wear at all. Sometimes I wish I could go down that long
hill on the way to work in SJ like you do to replenish the pack. Pads are
cheap, change them and enjoy the fruits of your labor. Some prius dealers
warranty the brake pads on the car for life. Regen is the key to low brake
wear.
Al Bullock

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Shaft-tolerance-for-taperlock-hub-tp4240367p4273448.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

